# Carpet in Kalamazoo..???? please vote



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Please give feedback... 

Hobby-sports.com (formerly RnL hobbies)is very seroius about a track change this spring- 

Right now its clay off road (indoor) 

What are you thoughts of a new indoor carpet track. Jon and I have posted on message boards all over and are going with the majority... 

If the track stays clay it would get freshed up. 
If the track goes to carpet we would want it to look like, as good or better than this


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

While I haven't raced at RnL for years, one of the reasons has been thier indoor dirt track was something that never appealed to me. To me, a carpet track make more sense. You can bring in the oval and road course crowd and still appeal to the stadium racer. Just look at the various GR tracks and you can see that a carpet stadium track can be very popular.

If the track was carpet would I go race? I really can't say. But I would be much more likely to go then if it was the present clay track. My big problem with carpet road-course (or oval) is the high cost and maintainance of Touring Cars. If their was a Legends (or Spec type class) I would be much more likely to attend.


----------



## Scott b#111 (Aug 19, 2003)

If you run carpet oval some of the indania racers mite come up. I'll run the oval and some carpet off road. :thumbsup:


----------



## grrcer (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not sure...

Would the track go back to indoor dirt in the fall/winter?

There are already carpet racks in GR and Lansing in the winter...


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

good feedback, keep it coming....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I guess what would attract me would be a 1/18 scale class. The BRP cars are inexpensive, durable and fast. The base kit can whoop on a $500 HPI car.

Also, might want to investigate the RCP track. I know a few member's here run on it with 1/10 scale and I haven't really heard anything bad about it. I seen it at the Chicago Hobby Show and it looked cool. No traction compound needed and parts of it can be replaced if damaged. Find their web site at http://www.rcp-tracks.com

As far as tracks in GR and Lansing, both are over an hour drive for me... too far for me to travel in the winter. Plus I'd suspect you'd get a few Indiana people too, but I understand a new track opened in South Bend that is doing real well.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

where is the track in south bend that is doing so well?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

The problem with clay is that you are limited to the same track lay out for a long time because it is so hard you cant break it up. Also if you dont water the track at hobby sports you dont get any traction. This track needs to be watered during the week to hold moisture and most of the time does not get watered like it should because everyone is to busy there or other reasons. The track gets watered on race day mornings and between heats but there is always a big uproar from everyone because some people like alot of water and some a little. Also most of the time if your in the later heats or mains your pretty much screwed because the track is drying out. You also have the chance of people slipping from the clay beeing wet. I guess if you like cleaning the clay off your cars and cleaning your tires every race,motor spray cleaning then traction compound not to mention dremiling your tires, and running on the same track layout week after week after week then vote for the clay. If you like a different track layout weekly with the option of running road course, oval AND STADIUM without any traction problems and to clean your car you blow it off and its like new then i would vote for carpet, I think that its time for something new at R L and i think that carpet would be a good choice. Oh yea not to mention all the clay that gets dragged in the store, a heck of alot cleaner. just my 2 cents thx Dwayne Munson


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

also Hank they will run pretty much any class at hobby sports as long as they have 3 or 4 to make a class.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes Hank, A spec class will def be in order.
Legends is a blast.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The track in South Bend is in Town and Country shopping center (OK, that's Mishawaka). I understand it's only been open about a month and they are already bringing in over 100 racers.

Loony, Yeah... I'd prolly do some Spec or 1/18 scale racing.


----------



## jblades (Oct 27, 2004)

:wave: This is so easy to decide- Carpet is faster, funner, cleaner, more exciting to watch and drive, not to mention way more virsatile. Everyone could get what they wanted. Oval, road course, stadium for the offraod guys, carpet works great for the popular mini's as well. Kind of a no brainer if you ask me. Everyone wins! For the offroaders that think it wouldn't be fun just think, instead of worrying about if the track is wet or dry, which tires to run, and wyning when you have a late heat cause the track might be a little loose. You can spend more time just having fun and racing.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

good points blades!

Hank- an 18T class would be the bomb... Plus the track would seem larger and those thing can go..damn


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

and there aren't any oval tracks in west michigan


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Loony, yeah, the 18Ts are cool... buy can sink a ton of money in them. Last one I seen had about double what I had in my T4.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

hank what is the track in mishawaka called i would like to check it out any info would be appreciated thx


----------



## Scott b#111 (Aug 19, 2003)

hankster said:


> The track in South Bend is in Town and Country shopping center (OK, that's Mishawaka). I understand it's only been open about a month and they are already bringing in over 100 racers.
> 
> Loony, Yeah... I'd prolly do some Spec or 1/18 scale racing.




They get 30 racers they all run 3 or 4 cars.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not sure on the name, I just heard about it the other day. My understanding is last week they had about 18 heats and didn't get done until 2am


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

if anyone knows about this track let me know thx also looney if you want to run touring car this sunday at lansing get ahold of kyle you can run my tc4


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

cool ty...
Keep voting all...


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Loony:

Hi,

Go for carpet....... that way if it rains and we can't race karts we'll run sedans

Rick and Fred:

Hi,

Might not make it to lansing Sunday


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I race in Grand Rapids. I love to race on carpet. My sedan and truck stays cleaner. The reason I never raced @ the R n L, is because of the clay was never appealing to me. Carpet is the way to go.


----------



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

The track is Michiana RC Raceway. The Website is WWW.Michianarc.com. I don't think there was 100 racers, but it was packed. And yes we didn't get done until about 1:30 a.m. The track is carpet and we run oval, on road and off road trucks and buggies on carpet. The offroad classes include jumps and dots to make things more interesting. All classes are run on 1 night. 


John


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

keep voting, and thanks for all the track related questions


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

*Stadium crowd is growing in west MI...*

Hey there,
I'm from GR. Currently racing stadium in the winter there (www.wmrcracing.com). Check the number of racers in the race results page! We had something like 97 entries for our trophy race 2 weeks ago... (http://www.wmrcracing.com/raceresultssaturday/trophy.html). I think the Stadium crowd in West Michigan is big & growing !!!

I will definitely consider racing at your track if you have carpet racing all year around. I say go for the carpet! Stadium Truck is AWESOME fun !!! There is a ton of grip with the ozite carpet... Rubber is almost as fast as foam. You can go either way and have the same fun...

I'm planning on keeping a truck setup for carpet even during the summer, so if it is raining (or even every so often) I can race indoor !!! And in winter, I'd like to race with different people also, so I would be willing to drive to Kazoo about every other week !

I might check out the current clay track before you tear it down. Maybe this coming week end. Anybody with a starting point on a setup for a T3 and/or T4, please PM me, I would appreciate it. Are very old fuzzy tires going to work on your current clay track? Thanks.

Hope to race with you soon. My vote is definitley for STADIUM TRUCK RACING, so YES for a Carpet track in Kazoo !!!
Mike Champ


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

*I Vote for CARPET*

I can't wait to race carpet at Kalamazoo. My father and I raced there last winter on the clay track and had a blast. The facility was well ran. Now my dad and I race TC and are looking for places to run. We would definitely race there if you had carpet. Tallie up 2 more votes!!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

The carpet has been voted and the construction will begin the second week of April...
Matter of fact, most of the store employees alreadyt built their TC's

Oval will be on Wed nights
Stadium will be Sat Afternoons
Road course on Sundays

We will be racing 3 nights a week


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Will you be running the track throughout the summer or is it a "winter thing" only


----------



## Chelle Lee (Nov 16, 2004)

Loony,
Glad to hear you guys are putting in carpet, I look forward to being able to race my truck again. Hopefully you guys don't have a problem letting a female run with the guys...


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Go carpet, Fort Wayne goes to dirt in the summer, But I like carpet road course. So I vote yes.

Karl


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

RnL...err, I mean Hobby-sports.com (I hate their new name) has always been very happy to see the female racers come out and race with the guys.

I havent raced in a while but will be there for some TC action this year.
Awesom idea to put carpeting in there...I hope their keeping the outdoor track incase I feel the need to get dirty!


----------

